# Strongest/Most Dangerous Stimulants on The Market?



## gfraser (May 14, 2017)

Does anyone want to give there opinion on the strongest/most dangerous stimulants on the market right now?


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2017)

I'd say meth is both the strongest and most dangerous. I only take it preworkout for squats.

Great recipe in the Chemical Conversion and Homebrewing forum. I've got sudafed by the truckload. PM me.


----------



## gfraser (May 14, 2017)

Jin said:


> I'd say meth is both the strongest and most dangerous. I only take it preworkout for squats.



Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2017)

Dangerous as in how? And why do u ask that?


----------



## gfraser (May 14, 2017)

I'm not really a guy into stimulants but was curious as what's stronger then ephedrine


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2017)

A odd question indeed.


----------



## BRICKS (May 14, 2017)

There are plenty of stimulants "stronger" then ephedrine.  Ephedrine works by increasing the sensitivity of receptors to norepinephrine.  The stimulant effect is therefore dependent upon your own catecholamines.  Ecks asked the key question here, why would you want to know that?


----------



## gfraser (May 14, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> There are plenty of stimulants "stronger" then ephedrine.  Ephedrine works by increasing the sensitivity of receptors to norepinephrine.  The stimulant effect is therefore dependent upon your own catecholamines.  Ecks asked the key question here, why would you want to know that?



Thanks for the response. Its more of a curiosity thing for me. Not really interested looking into ephedrine as I don't want to mess with my heart.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 14, 2017)

On the "market", which market?...cocaine (Dont recommend), adderall is also strong, ....if you're asking about pre-workout idk, they are mostly caffeine or you can take ephedrine like you mentioned which is pretty damn strong...or try pure adrenaline shot


----------



## gfraser (May 14, 2017)

Lol at me realizing how stupid this thread was...


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2017)

gfraser said:


> Lol at me realizing how stupid this thread was...



Not stupid I just think u worded it wrong. Lol. Try any pre workout man. Stay away from ephedrine


----------



## bvs (May 14, 2017)

Amphetamines in general


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> On the "market", which market?...cocaine (Dont recommend), adderall is also strong, ....if you're asking about pre-workout idk, they are mostly caffeine or you can take ephedrine like you mentioned which is pretty damn strong...or try pure adrenaline shot



Thanks BC, I think I'll try cocaine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2017)

gfraser said:


> Lol at me realizing how stupid this thread was...



I don't think it was stupid. Like ecks said you probably worded it wrong.

Personally I think ephedrine and caffeine together is as max stimmed as I am willing to get.


----------



## BRICKS (May 14, 2017)

I only have an occasional diet coke so as far as stims go the caffeine in one scoop of my pre workout is more than enough to keep me wired for hours.  Like POB said, thats as stimmed a I'm willing to get too.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 14, 2017)

Clown Porn is my stim of choice...


----------



## Pumpd (May 15, 2017)

Primatene, caffeine, aspirin... great go-to...


----------



## gfraser (May 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think it was stupid. Like ecks said you probably worded it wrong.
> 
> Personally I think ephedrine and caffeine together is as max stimmed as I am willing to get.



Do you throw aspirin in there too? It sounds interesting.


----------



## widehips71 (May 16, 2017)

I threw some yohimbe hcl in with an ECA stack one time.  Not cool bro.  Not cool.  Waayy too tweaker for me


----------



## MS1605 (May 16, 2017)

Threw in some yoh in my ECA for the first time at work Sunday night. Did NOT like. I usually dont get too shaky from stims and that definitely made me shaky and tweaked out.


----------



## IHI (May 16, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Threw in some yoh in my ECA for the first time at work Sunday night. Did NOT like. I usually dont get too shaky from stims and that defiantly mad me shaky and tweaked out.



Now im curious you bastards

watch the news an caffine is the new hot topic with that kid dieing from it


----------



## MS1605 (May 16, 2017)

Someone died from caffeine?


----------



## NoQuarter (May 16, 2017)

gfraser said:


> Does anyone want to give there opinion on the strongest/most dangerous stimulants on the market right now?


I heard something about Krocodile being pretty strong, you'll probably die from it.  On a serious note, anything "can" be dangerous if not used wisely.  Not sure what you after.  If you look hard enough there will be something strong and dangerous out there for you.  Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## IHI (May 16, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Someone died from caffeine?



Yeah, ftom sounds and looks of him, may have had underlying issue and maybe the big injection of caffine set it off, but guessing more government regulations somehow instead of letting the gene pool clean itself out

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...-died-caffeine-overdose-coroner-rules-n759716


----------



## El Gringo (May 17, 2017)

as far as i know to the best of my knowledge... hydroxyelite by Hi-Tech. it has DMAA 1,3 (gives you a sharp focus feeling like you're on adderall) and the other stuff that most preworkouts have (caffeine, beta aline, nitric oxide...) take that with Bronkaid (ephedrine) and aspirin and you wont want to leave the gym. DMAA 1,3 is somewhat banned but through loopholes some companys get it past the FDA.


----------



## MS1605 (May 17, 2017)

IHI said:


> Yeah, ftom sounds and looks of him, may have had underlying issue and maybe the big injection of caffine set it off, but guessing more government regulations somehow instead of letting the gene pool clean itself out
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...-died-caffeine-overdose-coroner-rules-n759716



I would say for sure had some underlying issues. No healthy person dies from a few energy drinks and some McShitty coffee drink.



El Gringo said:


> as far as i know to the best of my knowledge... hydroxyelite by Hi-Tech. it has DMAA 1,3 (gives you a sharp focus feeling like you're on adderall) and the other stuff that most preworkouts have (caffeine, beta aline, nitric oxide...) take that with Bronkaid (ephedrine) and aspirin and you wont want to leave the gym. DMAA 1,3 is somewhat banned but through loopholes some companys get it past the FDA.


 The stack im currently on as we speak....


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jun 22, 2017)

Just go to a wellness clinic and get adderal....done deal.


----------

